# galaxy?



## JonMikal (Aug 6, 2005)

i forgot about my july 4th pics and looking thru them last night i ran across this. i don't know exactly what happened but i thought it looked kinda neat.


----------



## rallyxe (Aug 6, 2005)

oooo that looks cool!!!


----------



## Gerd (Aug 7, 2005)

yea the smoke that the fireworks give off can ruin a picture, i've had that happen before.


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 11, 2005)

what camera are you using? the hubble space telescope?  :mrgreen:


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

it looks like space lol


----------



## dannygirl (Sep 16, 2005)

Well it looks like you caught the fireworks just in time.


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, thats really neat looking.  I see where you got the "galaxy" impression.  Looks like one to me.  Cool picture.


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 30, 2005)

ok, so i never come to the bloopers section...but i did accidently..then i saw jonmikals name... and thought " he has bloopers??? that he is willing to share??? "

then i pull this up, thinking i can laugh at something he has done wrong.....

and i see......this.    THIS?   THIS IS YOUR BLOOPER????   have you ever looked up the meaning of the word blooper???

if i took this shot, i would  have had it tattooed all across the front of my body....!!!!!

my bloopers are real jon.....home grown bloopers.....no artificial additive...i can go through airports with my bloopers...they are genuine.....

do you just have to make up bloopers?   crap.....now i know why i dont come over here... my good stuff could line your trash can........shhheeezzzz.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like a firework hit the monument to me.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 30, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> THIS IS YOUR BLOOPER???? have you ever looked up the meaning of the word blooper???


 
 Doesn't understand the meaning of snapshots either!  

It's a very nice effect though!  Won't be long before you're taking "snapshots" of real Galaxies eh Jon!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 30, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> *Doesn't understand the meaning of snapshots either*!
> 
> It's a very nice effect though! Won't be long before you're taking "snapshots" of real Galaxies eh Jon!


 
people don't forget anything, eh? :lmao:

here ya go, the infamous 'snapshot' or i thought


----------



## LizM (Sep 30, 2005)

Jon Mikal - Do you realize what this means?!?! You've uncovered the conspiracy behind the Hubble Telescope! Its all just fireworks and smoke! Rise up people - fight the lies!!! 


Are you gonna uncover the moon landing conspriacy or find Hoffa's body next?


----------

